# A New Web Site Called The Craftsman's Woodshop - Looking for Craftsmen, We Need You!!



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all!

I find it great as I come to this section of the forum to find a lady by the name of Denise looking for a customized TV Armoire from a woodworker in Pennsylvania. That is exactly the type of client this site is targeting. I also read a blog about building custom furniture for yourself in order to achieve the quality and customization you want. All these things point to a demand for custom woodworkers.

So thought I would let you all know that I am building a new web site called The Craftsman's Woodshop and I am looking for furniture makers to join. My site showcases the projects of the woodworker and provides contact information. I am adding a page to display items for sale as well. The subscription is free while I build my search rankings. I invite you check it out at *www.craftsmanswoodshop.com *and let me know what you think. I would like feedback as well as I am curious what others think of the site. My site is a nation wide site although I only have a few states represented right now. All indicators point to this becoming a great site so if you are a furniture maker and want to get some more publicity just shoot me an email and I can get you more details.

So let's show the world your skills and get the word out that American Made custom furniture is the best out there and let's help people like Denise looking for custom furniture.

Joe Truehart
The Craftsman's Woodshop.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

Jim, that's all I get is "Interesting" I have viewed your gallery and I think your works would be a welcomed addition to the web site. My site is young so I am working hard to help fellow woodworkers get their skills noticed. Also I need to start an Oregon page and I am always looking for good advice.

Thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Joe
I wish you well with your web site but some very good folks here have made the same effort and hardly had any hits in over a year of being on line. So I found that you have your site coming up "Interesting" that your making an attempt at a similar task.

Good luck


----------



## MikeCustomMade (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Joe,

there is a website out there that does this already.. It is called CustomMade.com we received 750,000 visitors last year and have packages starting at $180 for the ability to post information and at least 9 photos of custom pieces. We also have around 400 subscribers joined.

You are right, the market for custom furniture and custom woodworking is growing every day. We believe it will continue to grow and are dedicated to making sure it does!


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

Joe, good luck, competition is a good thing.


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Joe,
Good luck!


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello Joe,

I just went to the site and it looks good. If someone is making it work for them and charging, you should do very well with your free site. Free dominates the internet(think Google). I only wish my stuff were of a quality that it could be posted there and sell. Good Luck.


----------



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey thanks guys for the kind words, its been fun so far and I am starting to get some more traction. ToolCrib just wrote an article about the site and some of the subscribers are really promoting things. The hits for the month are way up.

Shawn, send some photos over of your things, it can't hurt to try you and you have nothing to lose.


----------



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

I should have posted the link to the article so you could read it here it is,

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2009/08/31/etsy-ebay-custom-woodworking-craftsmanswoodshop-com-buy-and-sell-custom-woodworking-for-diyers-and-pros/

If it doesn't work you can just go to www.toolcrib.com, it's on their home page in blog section.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Joe, sounds like an interesting site. I'll check it out.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Joe

Just looked at your sight and I think you did a great job on setting it up. There are people out there that want quality work and willing to pay for it. Best of luck.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Samyer (Sep 26, 2007)

Joe,

I just looked at your site and you've done a great job. I was very impressed. I would like to show my work on your site so I'll be getting back with you.

Thanks!


----------

